# Hauling water makes me sweat!



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem but my hydration pack makes my back sweat like crazy! Even on short rides I come back and under the pack my shirt is soaked. I tried switching to a much smaller, lighter pack and if its helped any I haven't noticed. So what packs have the best ventilation? I'm not looking for something that resembles a daypack, a couple of pockets is all I need. All I care about is it holds water and doesn't make me lose it as fast as I drink it!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wingnut Gear - Whistle Buckle ? Always there, always handy.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Wingnut Gear - Whistle Buckle ? Always there, always handy.


These look pretty good what one are you using?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wingnut GearHyper 3.0 |


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Could just go to a water bottle on the bike.


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

If you're not drenched in sweat all over after a ride you are doing it wrong


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

alphazz said:


> Could just go to a water bottle on the bike.


 I use a water bottle but that does not hold enough water for my rides. Also my backpack holds my bike gear not just water..


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

RossJamis said:


> Ok I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem but my hydration pack makes my back sweat like crazy! Even on short rides I come back and under the pack my shirt is soaked. I tried switching to a much smaller, lighter pack and if its helped any I haven't noticed. So what packs have the best ventilation? I'm not looking for something that resembles a daypack, a couple of pockets is all I need. All I care about is it holds water and doesn't make me lose it as fast as I drink it!


Doesn't mean you're getting wet there means you're sweating more than without a pack. You're sweating the same amount but the pack prevents the sweat from evaporating quickly.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

The Vaude Hyper Air and similar Deuter have the best back ventilation, I live in HOT Tucson. Hyper Air 14+3 liter is my favorite pack.


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

You could go with a totaly different system, check out the Fit Sip. Awesome product check it out! I think that it should solve your ventilation problems.
FitSip® - 100% Hands-Free Hydration


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

AKnRDR said:


> You could go with a totaly different system, check out the Fit Sip. Awesome product check it out! I think that it should solve your ventilation problems.
> FitSip® - 100% Hands-Free Hydration


Are you kidding:skep: this thing holds less then 7 OZ, that wouldn't get me out of the parking lot..


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually 14 ounces it is on both arms. Not enough for a two hour trek but it is enough to wet your mouth on a 45min commute.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had the same problem, even with a wingnut, even though that helps. I ditched the pack and went with water bottles and have never looked back


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

cbrock450 said:


> I had the same problem, even with a wingnut, even though that helps. I ditched the pack and went with water bottles and have never looked back


I wore a pack for years until the day I forgot it at home and was forced to use bottles. So nice not wearing a pack. Two bottles and a saddle bag is all I normally need. However for some really long rides or of I need to carry extra clothing I will wear a pack.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

My pack saved my life/ability to walk when I crashed down the mountain.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah I ride a 29er hardtail with 2 water bottle cages. can't do that back pack, need freedom of movement. just ride 1.5 hours after drinking a bottle of water/gatorade first..

then for a 2 hour ride or longer either double back to the car for more drinks I have frozen first at home. or its easy to find corner stores down from trails..


----------

